# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  SOS Cherche Urgent Jeune merle handicapé cherche FA

## Furette&co

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Youli
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 1 an 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 17 - Charente-Maritime
*Situation :* En pension depuis : 1 an 9 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* Furette.co@yahoo.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 SOS Urgent: avant le 29 mai 2021 
Jeune merle sauvé, à une aile qui pend et vole mal, assez farouche. Recherche personne aimant les animaux et pouvant en prendre soins possédant de préférence une volière avec si possible dautres merle. Préfère une famille définitive mais au vu de lurgence une famille daccueil est presque aussi souhaitée. Le sexe est inconnu car il na pas atteint sa majorité sexuelle et possède pour linstant un plumage brun tacheté.
Desolée pour la saleté, cest juste avant le nettoyage, sa caisse est plus grande que ça mais je narrivait pas à le prendre en photo, il arrêtait pas de sautiller, alors jai dû le déplacer.

Cordialement Furette

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Furette&co

Toujours personne  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Urgent
> Jeune merle sauvé, à une aile qui pend et vole mal, assez farouche. Recherche personne aimant les animaux et pouvant en prendre soins possédant de préférence une volière avec si possible d’autres merles. Le sexe est inconnu car il n’a pas atteint sa majorité sexuelle et possède pour l’instant un plumage brun tacheté.
> Desolée pour la saleté, c’est juste avant le nettoyage, sa caisse est plus grande que ça mais je n’arrivait pas à le prendre en photo, il arrêtait pas de sautiller, alors j’ai dû le déplacer.
> 
> Cordialement Furette


N'auriez-vous pas la possibilité de l'emmener voir un vétérinaire pour avoir un diagnostic plus précis pour son aile et des soins à lui prodiguer ?

----------


## Furette&co

@aurore27 malheureusement non, notre vétérinaire ne prend pas les oiseaux car il ne sy connaît pas et je nai pas de voiture. Il semblerait daprès lui (qui la quand même regardé) que la fracture se situe vers larticulation de lépaule, la blessure a été soignée mais il ne peut pas bouger son aile

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@aniky 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@aniky notre merle nétant pas un oiseau protégé ni inscrit plus haut sur la liste, bonne nouvelle il semblerait que nous ayons droit de le détenir (a moins que je ne me trompe)  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Furette, un merle reste un animal sauvage mais si vous parvenez à lui trouver un habitat chez vous sécurisé (chats-chiens, entre autres), pourquoi ne pas tenter de l'apprivoiser ?

----------


## Furette&co

@aurore27 bien sûr, je ne parlais que de la législation. Jai deux chats, un chien, une poule, un pigeon, une caille et on vient davoir 7 canetons orphelins. Mais en soit ça nest pas vraiment un problème car les chats ont lhabitude des autres animaux de tout genre, ils les ignorent et ne sapproche pas, le chien reste soit dehors soit dans le salon, la poule se promène partout mais est très pacifique, le pigeon est encore petit et reste dans son nid, la caille est tranquille dans son coin et les canetons sont dans une autre pièce. En fait le problème vient surtout du fait que nous vivions sur un bateau et que jaimerais quil ait un espace plus grand, je tiens à rassurer, il est dans un espace décent où il peut remplir les besoins propres à son espèce avec une surface de terre pour gratter, des perchoirs et un espace en hauteur mais il serait quand même mieux je pense dans un endroit plus grand où il pourrait vivre sa vie(et qui sait peut-être réussira il a voler avec le temps, cest arrivé à un de mes pigeons que lon pensait handicapé à vie). En plus jaurais sûrement besoin despace pour dautres sauvetages, nous aimerions bien voyager donc niveau législation je suis pas sûr que ça va le faire et ces derniers jours je suis un peut surchargée niveau temps donc lapprivoisement ça serait pour un peut plus tard (enfin ça se fait un peut, les bases, il saute plus dans touts les sens en se cognant quand je lui met de la nourriture ou que je mapproche un peut trop près)

----------


## duma762000

mais c'est l'Arche de Noé chez Furette ! Bravo pour ces sauvetages  ::

----------


## Delphes76

Bonjour,

Dans ce genre de cas il faut impérativement l'apporter dans un centre de soins de la faune sauvage. On n'impregne pas un animal sauvage, on essaie de le faire soigner pour qu'il retourne à la vie sauvage.





> SOS Urgent: avant le 29 mai 2021 
> Jeune merle sauvé, à une aile qui pend et vole mal, assez farouche. Recherche personne aimant les animaux et pouvant en prendre soins possédant de préférence une volière avec si possible dautres merle. Préfère une famille définitive mais au vu de lurgence une famille daccueil est presque aussi souhaitée. Le sexe est inconnu car il na pas atteint sa majorité sexuelle et possède pour linstant un plumage brun tacheté.
> Desolée pour la saleté, cest juste avant le nettoyage, sa caisse est plus grande que ça mais je narrivait pas à le prendre en photo, il arrêtait pas de sautiller, alors jai dû le déplacer.
> 
> Cordialement Furette

----------


## bougnatduperreux

Bonjour Furette,

Je ne sais pas où en est l'adoption du merle.   
As t'il été adopté ? Je me pose légitimement la question car votre annonce date.
Si c'est encore valable, je serai très content d'adopter ce petit merle.
Je connais bien les oiseaux. J'ai été bénévole à la SPOV (Chatillon) et à l'Ecole vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort.
J'ai actuellement un pigeon apprivoisé qui va et vient mais qui n'oublie jamais de rentrer le soir.

A vous lire.
Bougnat

----------

